# Happy Labor Day 2016!



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2016)

Hope everybody has a happy and safe Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Sea.   My only children (twin boys)  were born on Labor Day.

My wife sure labored!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

Happy Labor Day for those in the US!  

My son was almost born on Labor Day.  He was born on the 1st.  Two days before Labor Day that year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2016)

I hope everyone has a very safe weekend!


----------



## Carla (Sep 3, 2016)

happy Labor Day! _​Hope everyone enjoys the long weekend_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Thanks Sea.   My only children (twin boys)  were born on Labor Day.
> 
> My wife sure labored!



Perfect Falcon!  :cool2:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2016)

Good morning.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2016)




----------

